# Welche Linux Distri?



## Kijo (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich bereits in der Vergangenheit mal mit Linux auseinander gesetzt.
Also ein wenig Vorwissen bringe ich schon mit.
Damals hatte ich SuSe und Knoppix getestet und war eigentlich auch recht zufrieden damit.
Wenn man jedoch ab und zu mal ein paar aktuelle Spiele-Titel spielen möchte
kommt man ja um Windows nicht wirklich herum.

Jetzt möchte ich eben beides. Windows zum zocken, und Linux zum arbeiten/surfen.

Welche Distri würdet ihr mir für den zweck empfehlen?
Es sollte schon eine x64er werden da ich über einen IntelQuad verfüge.
Außerdem sind 4GB Arbeitsspeicher verbaut.
Was noch viel wichtiger ist... diese Distri soll sich quasi automatisch in ein
Bootmenü eintragen.
Sprich ich möchte beim hochfahren gefragt werden welches OS ich benutzen will.
Oder geht das manuell leicht?
Boot.ini aufm C Laufwerk ist mir so halbwegs ein Begriff.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Dezember 2008)

Fast jede Distri richtet dir automatisch den Bootloader "Grub" ein, der es dir ermöglicht, jedes auf dem PC installierte Betriebssystem zu laden. Wenn du den Windows-Bootloader behalten willst und da automatisch Einträge haben willst, schau dir Wubi (Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows) an. Aber solange du Linux nicht wieder deinstallieren willst, kannst du genau so gut (oder besser) Grub benutzen.

Raten würde ich jedem Ein- und Umsteiger zu Ubuntu. Alternativ vielleicht noch Suse 11.1 (Suse ist optisch ein Windows-Nachbau, wem es begällt...). Radikal freie Distributionen wie Fedora oder Debian schrecken die meisten Einsteiger eher ab (noch nicht installierte Codecs werde nicht automatisch geladen und anderes). Fortgeschrittene User sind aber dann doch besser bei den komplett freien Distributionen aufgehoben, denn da hat man deutlich einfacher mehr Kontrolle über sein System, aber die muss man dann auch wahrnehmen, damit alles läuft. Wenn es dann aber erst mal läuft, hat man quasi nichts mehr mit Systempflege zu tun.

PS: Wenn du eine 64bit-CPU hast, nimmst du natürlich eine 64bit-Version. Was sonst? Es gibt doch keinen Grund, das nicht zu tun.


----------



## Progs-ID (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dir auch zu OpenSuse raten. Damit kannst du auf jeden Fall gut arbeiten. Habe meine ersten Linuxschritte auf Ubuntu gemacht und bin dann auch auf Suse umgestiegen, weil man sich da meiner Meinung besser zurechtfindet.


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dir zu Ubuntu (Gnome Desktop) oder Kubuntu (KDE Desktop) raten.  Der Unterbau von beiden ist Debian und damit eine sehr gute Basis zum weiteren lernen. Suse hat den Nachteil das bei Problemem es mit dem Support schlechter aussieht, bzw Suse viel sehr stark anpasst, was Updates usw schwieriger macht.


----------



## HeNrY (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich rate zu Debian mit Gnome


----------



## 8bit (25. Dezember 2008)

ich verwende Gentoo. das ist super sobalds mal lauft aber die installation ist schon etwas langatmig und setzt ein gutes grundwissen voraus.

ich wuerde auch eher Ubuntu empfehlen. das ist sicherlich eine der besten distris momentan und auch super fuer einsteiger geeignet. Suse finde ich nicht so toll weils mir etwas zu ueberladen ist. aber das ist geschmackssache...

mfg


----------



## Kijo (25. Dezember 2008)

Blöd ist nur das es keinen IA64 Download für Kubuntu auf ubuntuusers.de gibt T_T
Und auf ubuntu.com gibts nur die AMD64 Version


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du nen Intel Itanium hast, die AMD64-Version ist schon richtig.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2008)

IA64 ist bestimmt nicht das richtige, die AMD Version läuft auch auf Intel Rechnern, da muss du keine Angst haben. Die 64Bit Version wird auch gerne x86_64 genannt, falls du Probleme beim Download hast und einen anderen Mirror suchst dann weißt du jetzt was du runterladen musst..


Sicherlich ist (K, Flux, X,...)Ubuntu nicht schlecht, jedoch ist es falsch immer nur die zu empfehlen, die einem *persönlich* am besten gefällt, denn die Entscheidung bei der Distribution ist immer subjektiv, also sollte der TS doch einfach mal alles durchprobieren, am besten nimmt er mal 5 verschiedene von Distrowatch und probiert alle durch...


----------



## Progs-ID (26. Dezember 2008)

@ rebel4life:
Da stimme ich dir auf jeden Fall zu.


----------



## Falk (1. Januar 2009)

Ich habe über die Feiertage auch mal wieder Ubuntu auf dem Notebook installiert - 8.10 läuft auf einem Dell XPS 1330 ohne große Probleme, es wird soweit ich sehen kann auch alles unterstützt (inklusive der Multimedia-Keys). Gentoo ist sicherlich eine nette Sache - nur braucht es wirklich lange, um z.B. mal ein KDE zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Alles kompilieren kostet eben Zeit.

Für Einsteiger ist Ubuntu oder eine Auskopplung davon schon nicht schlecht, wobei es auch hier hilft, sich vorher schon eingehend mit Linux beschäftigt zu haben


----------



## rowolf2 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde dir Ubuntu mit GNOME für den Anfang empfehlen, weil es sehr benutzerfreundlich ist.
Wenn dir GNOME zu wenig stylisch ist dann kannst du ja immernoch KDE 4 nachinstallieren.

Mfg rowolf2


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

Ich würde zu KDE raten. Ist in der Entwicklung weiter und auch leichter für einen Umsteiger zu bedienen.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2009)

Das ist sowas von ein Schmarren. KDE ist nicht weiter in der Entwicklung oder so, DU kommst damit halt einfach besser klar. Es gibt Leute die lieber mit Gnome, Xfce, Fluxbox oder IceWM arbeiten, weil sie damit einfach besser klar kommen.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Januar 2009)

@rebel4life: KDE ist bereits in Version 4, Gnome immer noch 2. Daher ist Windows ja auch das Maß der Dinge: Es trägt Versionsnummer 6 ist also noch weiter in der Entwicklung. Das ist auch der Grund, warum der Firefox (3) schlechter ist als der Internet Explorer (7?). Am deutlichsten ist es aber bei OpenOffice 3 vs. MS Office 2007 (!) . Man sollte generell immer zur Software mit der höchsten Versionsnummer greifen. 

Ich arbeite mit XFCE, da es die schnellste Bedienung mit der Maus ermöglicht und alle drei Tasten und das Rad nutzt. Nicht unbedingt intuitiv, aber auch kein Muss. Man kann auch weiter erst irgendwelche Dialoge öffnen, da nen Button suchen und weiter mit effektiv 1,5 Mausbuttons und fast ohne Nutzung des Mausrades arbeiten - wie bei Windows.

Die Frage nach Distributionen und Desktop-Umgebungen führt aber unter Linux-Usern meist zu ähnlichen Reaktionen als wenn man in einem Spieler-Forum fragt, ob man ne ATI- oder ne Nvidai-Karte kaufen solle. Fanboys hier, Trolle da, einige versuchen objektiv bei der Entscheidung zu helfen und noch andere regen sich nur über den Flamewar auf. Am besten du testest einfach selber. Wenn du nicht duzende Live-CDs brennen willst am besten in einer VM. Die ist zwar langsamer als die echte Hardware, vermittelt aber schon einen Ersteindruck. Zwischen den Distributionen zu wechseln ist aber meist eh kein Problem, da du all deine persönlichen Daten und Einstellungen einfach mitnehmen kannst. Es gibt sogar Leute, die sich als "Annonyme Distrohopper" bezeichnen. Fang einfach irgendwo an.


----------



## riedochs (5. Januar 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von ein Schmarren. KDE ist nicht weiter in der Entwicklung oder so, DU kommst damit halt einfach besser klar. Es gibt Leute die lieber mit Gnome, Xfce, Fluxbox oder IceWM arbeiten, weil sie damit einfach besser klar kommen.



Ich benutze im übrigen Gnome und muss immer wieder feststellen das KDE an vielen Stellen besser ist.


----------

